# Parken Sehlendorfer Strand



## icemen (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute

auf dem Parkplatz vom Sehlendorfer Strand ist eine 
Schranke. Weiß vielleicht einer von euch ob diese nachts
verschloßen wird.

Würde mich über Infos freuen

Gruß Easy


----------



## Ostseeschwabe (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Parken Sehlendorfer Strand*

habe in 5 jahren noch nicht erlebst, dass die schranke zu war.
in der touristen saison wird die schranke manchmal von den parkplatzwarten genutzt, die dort parkgebühren kassieren (das spielt sich alles vor 17 uhr ab), ansonsten ist die eigentlich immer auf, und wenn doch geschlossen, dann zumindest nicht abgeschlossen. 
wenns dir zu riskant ist, dann park einfach direkt hinter dem kreisverkehr neben den motorradparkplätzen sind eigentlich auch noch 2 plätze für normale pkws eingerichtet. 

das wir uns aber richtig verstehen, wir sprechen von der schranke beim öffentlichen strand hinter packhus.


----------



## icemen (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Parken Sehlendorfer Strand*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort

ja ich meine den Parkplatz.Das hört sich ja gut an,
will sowieso in den kälteren Monaten dort angeln

Gruß Easy#h


----------



## Fuhlman (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Parken Sehlendorfer Strand*



icemen schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> auf dem Parkplatz vom Sehlendorfer Strand ist eine
> Schranke. Weiß vielleicht einer von euch ob diese nachts
> ...



Moin,

die Schranke ist eigentlich nie zu. Wir haben öfters unser Boot
dort beim Parkplatz (WC Haus) eingeslipt und dort auch geparkt und sind im Sommer weit nach 24 Uhr wieder an Land gekommen und die Schranke war auf...

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## icemen (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Parken Sehlendorfer Strand*

Hallo Carsten

Ich wollte dort mit meinem Schlauchboot raus,
da es am Eitz bischen umständlich geworden ist.

Das mit der Schranke ist ja super , werde ich mal
probieren.

Gruß Easy


----------



## Fuhlman (5. März 2013)

*AW: Parken Sehlendorfer Strand*



icemen schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten
> 
> Ich wollte dort mit meinem Schlauchboot raus,
> da es am Eitz bischen umständlich geworden ist.
> ...



Hi Easy,

warum ist es an der Eitz umständlich ? Parkplatz ist doch an der Eitz auch vorhanden und ein paar Meter tragen und schon biste im Wasser... 

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## icemen (5. März 2013)

*AW: Parken Sehlendorfer Strand*

Hallo Carsten

also ich glaube gesehen zu haben das der Parkplatz kostenpflichtig ist.
Da ist dann halt noch eine Schranke im Weg, weil ich mein Schlauchboot komplett am Auto auf bau und mittels Slipp Räder zum Strand fahre. Durch die geschlossene Schranke komme ich mit dem beladenen Boot nicht durch

Gruß Easy


----------

